# Does Anybody Drink Protein Drinks?



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

I bought some from Costco a few months ago and just finished them all up.  

So, I ordered a different kind on Amazon today and will get them tomorrow.  I ordered Boost Very Vanilla.  I think each one has 20 grams of protein.  I plan on having one as a meal as the carb content would be too high combined with a meal of more carbs.  By itself, though, it is well within my carb limit for a daily meal.

So does anyone else drink protein drinks?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

We have Core Power at work. They have several flavors available but we get 3. I like the chocolate the best. They have 26 grams & 42 grams. The 42 took some getting used to. They tasted funny at first.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> We have Core Power at work. They have several flavors available but we get 3. I like the chocolate the best. They have 26 grams & 42 grams. The 42 took some getting used to. They tasted funny at first.


That's a good amount of protein in them.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

I drink the 42 grams if I miss a meal. I like the 26 grams for a snack.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Here's the nutrition label if you're interested.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Here's the nutrition label if you're interested.
> View attachment 115359


Thank you for posting that.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

You're quite welcome.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

Here is the Boost Nutritional Information:


----------



## Gaer (Jul 27, 2020)

No, i don't but I eat mostly protein.  Don't care for veggies much, so i drink that 'super Green" stuff sometimes and vitamin gummies.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't drink protein drinks....I mostly drink Diet Cranberry Juice....for my condition...and put a little unsweetened cranberry in the juice...
It helps for what I have....I do love veggies...I don't eat red meat...I will have chicken every once and a while....And give me some ice cream... I Bad!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I don't drink protein drinks....I mostly drink Diet Cranberry Juice....for my condition...and put a little unsweetened cranberry in the juice...
> It helps for what I have....I do love veggies...I don't eat red meat...I will have chicken every once and a while....And give me some ice cream... I Bad!!


Yes, you is!


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2020)

I usually have a Premier Protein drink at breakfast with some yogurt or toast.  I'm not very hungry in the morning, and it has more nutrition than just coffee...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I usually have a Premier Protein drink at breakfast with some yogurt or toast.  I'm not very hungry in the morning, and it has more nutrition than just coffee...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I usually have a Premier Protein drink at breakfast with some yogurt or toast.  I'm not very hungry in the morning, and it has more nutrition than just coffee...


We had those at work for a while. I didn't care for the taste too well.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 28, 2020)

I never thought of Carnation Essentials as a protein drink, but seems it is.  
So, yes I drink them occasionally.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2020)

I've used the Atkins strawberry shake 160 calories with 15G protein, 1G fiber,  and 1G net carbs.

Also, the Atkins Plus chocolate shakes 190 calories with 30G of protein, 7G of fiber, and 2G net carbs.

I like them both and appreciate the lower carbs.

Check the Atkins website for a coupon or special offer before you shop.  They also mail coupons from time to time if you sign up for their mailing list and email special offers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't drink protein drinks.   They remind me of the prep drinks for a colonoscopy!!!  And I don't like the texture.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2020)

Another low-cost readily available option to consider is adding a glass of milk to one or two meals each day.

Two 8oz. glasses of skim milk each day will provide 16G protein, 24 carbs for 180 calories with no added sugar.  Whole milk, 2% , 1% and skim rich offer the same amount of protein.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2020)

I drink a couple of glasses of lo fat milk every day.  My son drinks some kind of protein drink he buys from Amazon.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Here's the nutrition label if you're interested.
> View attachment 115359


I am drinking the vanilla with 26g. You are right, it takes some getting used to.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I am drinking the vanilla with 26g. You are right, it takes some getting used to.


Once you get used to them they're ok. The 42 gram one was gross first time I drank it. Try a half a bottle the first time you do one of those. Now that my taste buds adjusted they're ok.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I drink a couple of glasses of lo fat milk every day.  My son drinks some kind of protein drink he buys from Amazon.


At home I drink Almond milk with Body Armor protein powder. I think it's 90 grams per scoop or something. I do 10 oz of milk & one scoop of powder.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2020)

I got the Boost I ordered and have had some in place of a few meals--just wasn't hungry at all--Wow, did they ever give me a boost!  Just like their name.  I mainly got them because I skip meals and that's not good--I need nutrients and protein and these drinks have a lot and they are also at a better price than many of the others.  The *Very Vanilla* flavor tastes good to me, too.  I know I will purchase them again.

PS.  You can see the nutritional content in post #8.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 30, 2020)

My son drinks Muscle Milk and researching Premier, I told him to try that instead.  He'll think about it.  What more could a mother ask?


----------



## gennie (Jul 30, 2020)

I keep a few on hand in the frig for times when I just don't feel up to making a meal.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 31, 2020)

I can not drink anything with sweetener other than sugar. I can not tolerate the artificial sweeteners in anything. I have tried several. 
The one I have tried recently (Core Power Protein Shakes) is not tasting good to me. So I will just give up on that ideal for now. I was hoping to find one that worked as a meal replacement.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 1, 2020)

When I was into the weight lifting craziness, I mixed the horrible-tasting powdered supplements of the day (early 1970s) with water.  Doc told me to stop such nonsense and obtain protein from meats, dairy, and fish.

For vegans, I also believe that complete protein can be obtained from combining foods, such as rice and beans.

Excess protein is hard on the kidneys.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 3, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> My son drinks Muscle Milk and researching Premier, I told him to try that instead.  He'll think about it.  What more could a mother ask?



The Premier banana flavor tastes like a banana shake, which is fine with me!  

I usually prefer protein bars like No Cow because they offer more fiber and less sugar than shakes,  but for anyone who prefers a plant-based protein shake we like the taste of Plant Fusion in creamy vanilla bean flavor. 20g protein, 160 calories, 6g total sugars. No soy, no gluten, no dairy.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 3, 2020)

I like the Boost Glucose, being pre-diabetic. Almost as much protein and much less sugar. Tends to be thick (like a milkshake). 

I have it in the mornings mixed with 6 oz strong black coffee for a pseudo-mocha. I take half my vitamins and a prescriptive in the morning, and find I can't take them on an empty stomach, LOL. Washing them down with the "mocha" works much better for me.


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

I often have Boost, Ensure or Premier drinks (whatever is on sale) as it satisfies me whenever I crave something sweet in the evenings.  After one of those I won't be hungry again until breakfast time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 3, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> I like the Boost Glucose, being pre-diabetic. Almost as much protein and much less sugar. Tends to be thick (like a milkshake).
> 
> I have it in the mornings mixed with 6 oz strong black coffee for a pseudo-mocha. I take half my vitamins and a prescriptive in the morning, and find I can't take them on an empty stomach, LOL. Washing them down with the "mocha" works much better for me.





Lashann said:


> I often have Boost, Ensure or Premier drinks (whatever is on sale) as it satisfies me whenever I crave something sweet in the evenings.  After one of those I won't be hungry again until breakfast time.


I love the Boost Protein Drinks and agree they are satisfying, and they are also very nutritious!


----------

